
Archaeology is revealing new clues about Shakespeare's life and death - pepys
https://theconversation.com/william-shakespeare-archaeology-is-revealing-new-clues-about-the-bards-life-and-death-136803
======
Hokusai
> William Shakespeare is widely regarded as one of the greatest authors of all
> time and one of the most important and influential people who has ever
> lived.

I see some hype just there. Is there any study on what the world will look
without William Shakespeare influence? Or it is Shakespeare so famous like the
Mona Lisa is (It has its merits and place in history, but, not the one that
the press has given)?

> An online exhibition, due to be made available in early May 2020, presents
> 3D-scanned artefacts recovered at the site of New Place. These objects, some
> of which may have belonged to Shakespeare, have been chosen to characterise
> the chronological development and activities undertaken at the site.

A part of the voyeuristic and quays-religious approach to the exhibition, the
increased interest in archeology that this kind of projects can create is
welcome. As, much as I am skeptical about the trendy obsession on certain
authors or pieces of art, the general public awareness and funding for high-
tech 16th Century archeological techniques is welcome. It is not the first
time that spectacle and science empower each other, and I hope that is not the
last one if we want the science to keep rolling.

~~~
jasonv
All Literature departments in the western world.

Seriously, though: First half is pretty conventional assertion, the second
half is taking it into pretty hyperbolic territory. Even if it’s right.
“Shakespeare” (the works, and allowing for controversies over authorship and
attribution) is still worth talking about if you just stuck to the first half
of the sentence.

